# Natrium valproat (or something like that..)



## Tepsu (Oct 25, 2007)

Anyone have experiences with this drug? It's commonly used for epilepsy and migraine. It's my second week on this (Deprakine) and no effect yet..


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

That's just another name for sodium valproate i think. It's just another valproate there are a few different ones with different dosages used but they all have the same effect once they make it to the brain.

I was on divalproex for bipolar disorder which is a very common use for valproates. It's a anti-manic agent that helps alot of people but it did very little to help my bipolar. I got no side effects off it at all but i got very little if any beneficial effects either. Different meds help different people though.

Anyway i didnt notice it having any effect on my dp/dr but my dp/dr was already in remission with the help of clonazepam so i couldnt judge. Valproate has basically no anti-anxiety effects so i can't see it helping anyones dp/dr if the dp/dr is due to anxiety. I havent many success stories about valproate helping peoples dp/dr but i havent heard of many people trying it for dp/dr either.

The anti-convulsant most used for dp/dr and with a good bit of success is lamotrigine. It's a anti-convulsant that is not related to any other anti-convulsant on the market and has some effects unlike most other anti-convulsants.

Is your doctor checking your blood levels of this med and checking for other things such as liver function? It can in rare cases cause liver damage and although it's a rare side effect it should be checked on. Valproates are all about blood levels in treating bipolar and epilepsy but i have no idea what blood level would be needed to help dp/dr. Once you reach a certain blood level thats when it starts working.

You should wait another while to see if it helps id say give it another week or 2.


----------



## Tepsu (Oct 25, 2007)

I think I'm a bit better now after about 3 weeks on the drug.


----------



## Tepsu (Oct 25, 2007)

Deprakine definately helped my DP/Dr a lot, but I got so depressed because of the med that I'm now on Lamictal (three weeks now). It's not as effective on the DP/DR-symptoms than Deprakine was. I don't know,... still taking benzos daily.


----------

